# Router raiser anyone?



## mpooley (9 May 2009)

I want one but cant justify the cost so have been looking into adapting my Bosch gof 1800 or preferably my De-Walt 625 so that they can be "wound up" from above the table.

Has anyone done this? or have any tips for me?

I dont want to use a jack under the router as Nikki has done as I have a curved space under my router for dust extraction which works very well.

thanks

Mike


----------



## Steve Maskery (9 May 2009)

Buy one, mike. Yes, it's expensive, but it does the job superbly, you'll wonder how you ever managed without, you only have to buy it once and it is so much better than anything you are likely to be able to make out of sealing wax and string.

S


----------



## mpooley (9 May 2009)

Steve Maskery":1vjhk78p said:


> Buy one, mike. Yes, it's expensive, but it does the job superbly, you'll wonder how you ever managed without, you only have to buy it once and it is so much better than anything you are likely to be able to make out of sealing wax and string.
> 
> S



Damn! :? 

Dare I ask you for a recomendation steve?


----------



## Steve Maskery (9 May 2009)

mikepooley":h0b103f9 said:


> [
> 
> Damn! :?
> 
> Dare I ask you for a recommendation Steve?



Er, yes, I recommend the Router Raizer!


----------



## mpooley (9 May 2009)

Steve Maskery":3pysx2fs said:


> mikepooley":3pysx2fs said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



AH! thats the simpler one of all of them i've seen  

I assume its the cheapest too  
I can see it at "woodworkers work shop" but with no price?

thanks Steve

Mike


----------



## Steve Maskery (9 May 2009)

I've no idea what the price is. I think it was 60-odd quid when I bought mine, but that was some years ago.
S


----------



## mpooley (9 May 2009)

Steve Maskery":3vut6ecz said:


> I've no idea what the price is. I think it was 60-odd quid when I bought mine, but that was some years ago.
> S



thanks Steve I will email them - cant understand why they dont put there prices on their site

Mike


----------



## JohnBrown (11 May 2009)

I have a Router Raizer as well, and it works well. It was a bit fiddly to fit to my Hitachi M12V, and I had to extend the winder, otherwise it would foul on the fence. I bought mine from Amazon(in the states) when they had a special offer a couple of years ago(and the pound was high against the dollar). I had it shipped to family in the USA and picked it up when I was there on holiday.
But then I'm a real cheapskate!


----------



## mpooley (11 May 2009)

Thanks John

I am making enquires now - good to know its a worthwhile purchase


----------



## MikeG. (11 May 2009)

JohnBrown":2jpdz9e3 said:


> I bought mine from Amazon(in the states) when they had a special offer a couple of years ago(and the pound was high against the dollar). I had it shipped to family in the USA and picked it up when I was there on holiday.
> But then I'm a real cheapskate!



I'm a bigger cheapskate...........I made my own. Very simple, accurate, cheap, and works like a dream. Remind me and I'll take a photo later if you're interested.

Mike


----------



## mpooley (11 May 2009)

yes like to have a look please


----------



## BradNaylor (18 May 2009)

Am I glad I spotted this thread - I don't visit the jiggy forum that often!

I was just about to order a RoutRLift from Rutlands but following Steve's recommendation will be buying a Router Raizer instead for less than half the price.

If it works OK I'll be getting another two for my planned 3-headed router table!

Thanks Steve.

Brad


----------



## Woodmagnet (18 May 2009)

mikepooley":i3d0gn3g said:


> yes like to have a look please



Me too.


----------



## MikeG. (18 May 2009)

Sorry chaps, I'd forgotten all about this.



First is a view from the underside with the table in working position and the router raised to working height.









The second shows the table in the raised position, with the router and router adjuster in the working position.









The third shows the router adjusting frame swung out of the working position and into its stowed position, ready for the table to be folded away.







The fourth is a close-up of the captive nut and the bent & welded threaded rod from which this is made. The frame is better in steel, but my original model was timber and works perfectly well still (on another table).








Finally, the member that actually pushes on the underside of the router, and the sophisticated retaining arrangements. Springs could be substituted for the cycle inner tube if you wanted to be really flash.






Hope this covers it!

Mike


----------



## Woodmagnet (19 May 2009)

Cheers Mike, i'll file that away for a round tuit.


----------



## JohnBrown (19 May 2009)

Thanks for that. I don't have welding facilities myself! One of the great things about the Router Raizer is that you can take the router out of the table and use the Raizer as a conventional fine adjustment.


----------



## gasman (22 May 2009)

I have only just noticed this thread..........
I have a router raizor which I do not need / use anymore. It is in an Axminster white brand 1/2 inch router. I still have all the other bits for it. It works well but I have not used it for a year since getting a CMS table. Anyone is welcome to have the whole thing for postage plus a moderate contribution - maybe 25 quid? I will also include the router if anyone wants to make me a reasonable offer
I live near Oxford or can post it / them...
Gasman


----------



## trousers (22 May 2009)

Gasman

pm sent


----------



## Con Owen (28 May 2009)

Hi

The last time I saw a price for the router raiser is was 69 GBP, this was about 4 years ago. If you were in the market for a router I would suggest the Trend T11 which I believe has the equivalent of a router raiser already installed. It is on offer at D & M at the moment for 229 GBP plus a 1/4'' collet thrown in as well.

Cheers
Con


----------



## martin29e (10 Oct 2009)

hi any chance of up loading the pic's again as i would like to see how you did it many thanks


----------



## crazylilting (10 Oct 2009)

The Dewalt 625 shouldn't be that difficult to modify to adjust from the top of the table. Mine has a big black bar you turn which is operated from under the table. But thinking about this i can't see it being all that difficult to reverse the operation with a drilled hole in the table top and a bit of machining. I don't know if Mike had covered this as the flicker pictures are missing in action. I might do this for fun some time, if i do i'll take pictures, and offer the parts for cost if anyone else wants to do the same.


----------



## Gower (10 Oct 2009)

A Router Raizer was on my 'must have' list for years until I bought a Triton. Quick changing bits in a minute, easy adjustment - all that I wanted a Raizer for. I may be missing something but I cant think what. That I bought it from B&Q for £89 helped a lot mind. A great table router and back on sale in the UK at D & M I think.
Cheers,
Jim


----------



## Brian Jackson (13 Oct 2009)

Someone said they made a good one out of a scissor jack!.


----------



## Woolly (15 Oct 2009)

I`ve been using a car scissor jack as a router raiser along with a height gauge (see pic) for several years and it works absolutely fine
I`ve had to use a tie wrap to keep the `on` button permanently engaged but as the table has it`s own on/off switch it`s not a problem also there is a small `U` shaped block between jack and router as the cooling slots on router would otherwise be covered.


----------



## Mike Wingate (18 Oct 2009)

I use a Jessem Raiser from Rutlands with my DW625. Brilliant, accurate and easy to use.


----------



## Brian Jackson (11 Dec 2009)

Chap I know has adapted a scissor jack and says it is SO accurate.


----------



## Brian Jackson (11 Dec 2009)

Chap I know has adapted a scissor jack and says it is SO accurate.

Sorry about that chaps.


----------



## johnjin (12 Dec 2009)

Mine is a scissor jack and I find it very accurate.

John


----------



## johnf (13 Dec 2009)

Tried a sissor jack then bought a triton much better


----------



## jimi43 (20 Dec 2009)

This is an unfinished project from this summer.

I am going to use this for some specific guitar work next season...






MORE PICTURES

It worked fine but the biggest problem is the torque and even lift required from both sides.

Most motor lifts work on a chain drive to give equal pressure on both sides. Down...is not a problem it is the UP that presents the problem

I think if it doesn't get finished this Spring...I shall just resort to a manual winder.

Jim


----------

